# Craftsman CompuCarve



## richard14260 (Oct 15, 2010)

New member
hobby woodworking part time 
Looking on relibility of the Craftsman CompuCarve machine 
(also i am french so sorry for the mis-spell)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Richard and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

richard14260 said:


> New member
> hobby woodworking part time
> Looking on relibility of the Craftsman CompuCarve machine
> (also i am french so sorry for the mis-spell)


Salut Richard,

Je suis en dehors de la Ville de Québec. Bienvenue. Il y a plusieurs des francophones ici mais la langue commun c'est l'anglais. Merci pour votre utilage de l'anglais.

Ce n'est pas le "Compucarve" mais la toupie que tu utilise. La "compucarve" c'est simplement un méthode de tenir la toupie. Si tu mal utilise la machine ça va brisé. C'est tout.

English translation:

Hi Richard:

I'm outside Quebec City. Welcome. There are quite a few french speakers here but the common language is English. Thank you for using your English.

It is not the Compucarve but the router that you use. The compucarve is simply a method of holding the router. If you abuse the machine it will break. That's all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

They are made well but they do have a down fall, the router bit is driven by a cable much like s cable in your car for the speed-o-meter and because it runs fast (20,000 rpms) the heat from it can be a PITA sometimes with down time..


========



richard14260 said:


> New member
> hobby woodworking part time
> Looking on relibility of the Craftsman CompuCarve machine
> (also i am french so sorry for the mis-spell)


----------

